# RIP Amanda Canyon CS and Adrie vom Bibelenfeld



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Rest well ladies and be at peace.

Amanda Canyon CS SVV1 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/409046.html

Adrie vom Bibelenfeld SchH2
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/457977.html

You were loved and many cry for you.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I read the thread a couple of hours ago and I am still physically ill.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/330777.html
^^^^
very, very sad~ Run free Adrie and Amanda...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So sad when we lose dogs. RIP girls.

What happened?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the link. How awful, the tumr sickened me. I do hope the vet and all others involved try to bring this horrid people to justice. Poor dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

After reading the thread, the name calling, the defensive posturing, I wonder what the truth is?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Unbelievable. How could this happen? Were they sold to this person?
What happened to Adrie?

RIP lovely ladies. I hope that the person responsible for this gets punished.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wondered the same thing but the picture of her with that huge tumor and then the last one showing her deceased on the table tells a tale all by itself. Those dogs deserved so much more than to be neglected like that...all dogs do.

Just one question...it sounds like both these girls were passed around to breeders. is that common? Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

There were many people who knew both these wonderful dogs that would have cared for them and loved them in their last years. Had anyone known their whereabouts and condition they would not have been left that way.

I deliberately didn't post the link to that thread. I will not comment on all the posturing and defensive posting. I'm sure it will get worse on there.

Sad enough what happened to the dogs. The whole truth will probably never be known. What is true is that Amanda and Adrie were neglected beyond cruelty and finally humanely put to rest. Regardless of anything else, I am thankful to the person who stepped up and cared enough to do that for them.

The dogs are at peace and I hope the people responsible for letting this happen to them are haunted by what they've done.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

The whole thing is just really sad.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

This is such a sad story, I still don't understand the back story and there is so much bickering going on in the pedigree forum its hard to decipher it all







I just don't understand how anyone could let the dogs get that bad, it sounds like a lot of people knew these dogs and would have helped them...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Just one question...it sounds like both these girls were passed around to breeders. is that common? Or did I misunderstand?


I don't know anything about these two dogs and am glad there suffering is over, BUT, unfortunately it is VERY common for bitches to be passed around/re-sold, over and over again, all in the name of money.. Never getting the decent retirement home they so deserve..

RIP Amanda & Adrie...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Tragic. I can't believe...no strike that....I can believe people are that cruel. I'm glad they are at peace now. No more suffering at the hands of "humans"


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

It makes me angry that these beautiful quality dogs got passed around from breedeer to breeder to have litters over and over again. To make money, and get that perfect dog. I never thought that happened boy am I dumb. I hope/pray it is not a normal practice, I can't bare the thought of it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am speechless and shocked. Both dogs were relatively young and, judging by the titles, were in a good shape relatively recently.
This is worse than the abuse we see by uneducated dog owners. I am so angry and I hope the people responsible for this will be charged for animal abuse.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whenever there is money to be made, good judgement can go out the window. 

rest in peace dear, beautiful girls. this is so tragic.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote: This is worse than the abuse we see by uneducated dog owners.


This is what is so disturbing about this whole situation, because it IS worse. I had no idea some of these things went on. It's just sickening.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hopefully, whomever found the dogs in that condition will also be pursuing charges against the individuals.

The other year, another dog was pulled from a “trainer” in horrendous condition by the breeder who has sold the dog to the trainer. Other people jumped in and claimed similar situations with same trainer.

But, not one of the above people did anything other than post on the PDB. No charges, no complaints filed with AC, police, nothing. So, the trainer goes on and the about people basically condone the behavior.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

RIP little ladies.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Can caring breeders do something through the different working dog organizations? I don't know any of the participants of that theread, by I am sure the community understands quite well what has happened. That thread is very disturbing.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The working orgs can not do anything unless the people are members AND file charges. 

The people that are 1st hand affected (it being their dogs or rescued from a sitaution) need to do something and not rely on someone else.

I guess the question is why are charges not being filed?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

The one guy who rescued the dogs says he going after the breeder Lorenz Williams guy and Bill crack head who had the dogs dumped there by williams. Then a few people chimed in saying this guy the rescuer was no better. At least he helped the dogs they were there rotting in a crate for a year. Can't believe it.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

That was horriffic.
OMG, WTH is wrong with people?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I dont believe Bob will let this go. He is compassionate and he knows this situation first hand. Hope he does it legally...


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Onyx'girl, I'm with you. 
This should not be let go. None of it.
Our brood bitches should be retired and cared for. Not sold, resold, swapped around and dumped off like trash.
Any way you look at this it is just plain wrong.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think, if there is no legal action taken by the people directly involved, the community can start a petition and demand an investigation. The petition can be submitted to the police and animal control. Petitions have worked in animal abuse cases in the past and the on-line petiotion sites make the creation of a petition easy.


----------

